# 99211 nurse visits



## andersont (Oct 22, 2018)

Get this from my manager “nurses can charge 99211 for a nurse visit. They have been shown how to chart it so it’s just a nurse visit. If they are giving the injection then they charge the injection code and the medication”. Please advise!! I’ve never been paid for nurse visits in other practices where I’ve worked. Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 22, 2018)

99211 is not a nurse visit.  this is commonly misunderstood.  99211 is a provider level.  it is a level the provider is allowed to use when other qualified office persons are in the room with the patient fulfilling orders rendered by the provider in a past visit.  The provider must be in the office area at the time of the encounter.  As long as you have met this criteria and there is no other code for the service rendered then you may use the 99211.  Such as blood pressure checks ordered by the provider.  However injections and blood collection encounters may not be coded with the 99211 as there are codes for these activities.


----------



## ishouldberiding (Dec 14, 2018)

*Nurse (RN) visits new patients- not established*

How do you code for nurse visits on a new patient?  Is there a code (even if not billable)?  This would be a nurse in an outpatient clinic that is visiting with patient re: smoking
Could we use HCPCS codes T1015 or something similar?
T1002-RN services up to 15 minutes (can this be used if the patient is not yet established?  Can it be used for a home visit by the nurse only-no doctor present?)
T1031-Nursing care, in the home, by licensed practical nurse (can this be used by our RN who visits patients in the home without a doctor present?)
I'd like to identify the services, even if not reimbursable.


----------

